# ControlNet RG6



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi

We recently just finished a huge shutdown/turnaround at 2 of our big plants. One plant we went with controlnet over devicenet (CN2DN) again, done this several times now, at the other plant we went with ethernetIP over devicenet (EN2DN). All mcc buckets and other ``dumb`` things are devicenet with DSA/ E3+ drawback the slower baud rate, things like vfd`s servo`s etc are either controlnet or ethernet, higher baud rates. We just recently took another week long course on Industrial Comm. Proticals, including old dh+rio 56.7k "10000ft baudrate and profibus/fieldbus (modicon plc)

Anyways to get to the point, I asked the instructor if we were ever in a bind at 2.00am in the morning and our allen bradley controlnet splice kit was missing or out of connectors, could you use a normal comppression BNC connetor to get by.

Does anyone here know if it will work, and if they do whats the difference between allenbradleys controlnet connectors and normal BNC connectors. I know that the ethernetnet just uses normal RJ45 jacks but ethercat is different and you need the proper terminal ends.

Thanks


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

i know this is pulling the post from the dead, but did you ever find out?

I will be moving a controlnet connected plc and need to extend 5 trunks to the new location.

the AB kit is 800+ bucks and looks like any other ratcheting crimper.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Breakfasteatre said:


> i know this is pulling the post from the dead, but did you ever find out?
> 
> I will be moving a controlnet connected plc and need to extend 5 trunks to the new location.
> 
> the AB kit is 800+ bucks and looks like any other ratcheting crimper.


Repost he has not been on for 8 years


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Controlnet coax is just 75 ohm RG6 like you'd use for cable TV, with standard BNC connectors. I think a common standard 75 ohm terminating resistor would be OK (for the last tap in the line). I would stick to AB parts for the tap tee's and tap dummy loads (if you have spare tee's without a drop on them).


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

im planning on moving the taps to the new panel and extending the existing rg6 with jack to jack barrel connectors from AB.
Im extending the cables 150 feet and the runs will be well within the maximum lengths


ive priced in the AB BNC connectors and a crimp kit off of ebay as well... I was just curious, i hate paying and passing on the AB tax.

surprisngly, the AB rg6 is more than half the cost of the equivalent belden rg6 controlnet cable


----------

